
Atlassian’s HipChat user data breached - sunnykgupta
https://icodestartups.com/atlassians-hipchat-user-data-breached/
======
tedmiston
From the email:

> According to our records, your HipChat account is inactive. As a precaution,
> we have deleted the password for your inactive HipChat account. No action
> related to HipChat is required on your part.

That's a very sensible solution from Atlassian / HipChat.

------
a_imho
It is very nice of them sending an email 2 weeks after the incident.

 _According to our records, your HipChat account is inactive_

Thank you Atlassian/HipChat for holding onto my data after deleting my
account, much appreciated.

